# Elements of Magic - Revised Spell Listing



## lord_banus (May 5, 2004)

Just thought I would start off the spells listing with a simple one. Not sure about the amount of MP for the create ice as the ice is fairly thin but spread out.

_Icy Floor_
Spell Lists: Create Ice 0/ Gen 5
Total MP: 5
Range: Short (30')
Duration: 10 min.
Area: 30' Radius
Effect: This spell creates a thin mist at ankle height that spreads out to the edge of the area of effect which then soon clears. Left behind is a thin layer of ice that slow movement and makes balance and tumble difficult. See DMG for details of icy surfaces.
Costs: Thin ice 0, Range 1, Area 3, Duration 1


----------



## Kavyk (May 5, 2004)

*Some Spells*

These should look familiar, since I am trying to convert some core spells from the PHB. 

Acid Arrow
Evoke Acid 1/Gen 2
Total MP: 3
Range: Medium (150 ft.)
Duration: Instantaneous
A magical arrow of acid springs from your hand and speeds to its target. You must succeed on a ranged touch attack to hit your target. The arrow deals 2d6 points of acid damage when it strikes the target. 
Costs:  2 MP medium range, 1 MP extra 1d6 of damage. 

Acid Fog
Create Mist 1/Evoke Acid 5/Move Death 3/Gen 4 
Total MP: 13
Range: Medium (150 ft)
Area: Fog spreads in 20-ft. radius, 20 ft. high
Duration: 10 rounds
Saving Throw: Reflex Half/Will Partial
Acid fog creates a billowing mass of misty vapors. In addition to slowing creatures down and obscuring sight, this spell’s vapors are highly acidic. Each round after the first on your turn, those within the area of effect make a Reflex save for half damage or take 1d6 damage. On the first round, damage is 2d6, with a Reflex save allowing them to take half. Creatures must make a will save or have their base speed reduced by 45 ft, to a minimum of 10 ft. In addition, the Mist obscures vision beyond 5 ft.  A creature within 5 ft. has concealment (20% miss chance).  The Fog and mist can be dispersed by a moderate wind (11+ mph) in 4 rounds, or by a strong wind (21+ mph) in 1 round, but the damage and slow effects continue for the entire duration.
Costs: 2 MP medium range, 2 MP 20 ft. radius, 4 MP enduring damage, 1 MP +1d6 acid for first round, 3 MP reduce speed by 45 ft., 1 MP create mist 

Acid Splash
Evoke Acid 0/Gen 1
Total MP: 1
Range: Short (30 ft.)
Duration: 1 round
Saving Throw: None
You fire a small orb of acid at the target. You must succeed on a ranged touch attack to hit your target. The orb deals 1d6 points of acid damage.
Cost: 1 MP short range

Aid
Charm Humanoid 1/Infuse Nature 2/Gen 1
Total MP: 4
Range: Touch
Duration: 10 minutes
Savings Throw: none
Aid grants the target a morale bonus of +1 on attack rolls and generates a weak calm effect versus fear, plus 7 temporary hit points.
Cost: 1 MP Brave effect +1 attack & weak calm effect vs. fear spells, 2 MP +7 hit points, 1 MP short duration


----------



## Verequus (May 5, 2004)

Kavik:

Just a short question: How do you convert the SRD spells? Do you convert the spell level in MP and try then to stuff out the spell with minimal losses? Or do try to find an at least as powerful variant? Looking at your examples it seems to be the former.

Oh, and Aid has two "Total MP"-entries.


----------



## Kavyk (May 5, 2004)

*The Former*

Actually, I didn't convert the spell levels to MP costs. I simply read the spell effect and then attempted to mimic it at the lowest possible level.

My own stuff also has another line which gives the scale. So, for Acid Splash and Acid Arrow, it reads:

Scalable: For each additional MP spent, increase damage by 1d6

And for Acid Fog, it reads:

Scalable: For each additional 4 MP spent, increase damage by 1d6 over duration

Basically, regardless of damage, it is still the same spell. If you change some other variable it becomes a different spell, at least in my opinion. 

And thanks for pointing out the Typo.


----------



## Blue mage for hire2 (May 6, 2004)

mispost!


----------



## Blue mage for hire2 (May 6, 2004)

Here are some of the spells from Final Fantasy 1 (guess which series I'm addicted to.)

Level 1 White Magic
Cure
Heal Life 0/Gen 1
Range: 30 ft.
This basic healing spell restores 1d6 hit points to one living creature in 30 ft. 1 mp range.

Dia
Evoke Life 0/ Gen 1
Area of effect: 10 ft., centered on Caster
Summons positive energy in the form of a shaft of light to deal 1d6 points of damage to the undead. 1 Mp area of effect.

Shield
Abjure Nature 1/ Gen 0
Duration: 1 minutes
Blessing raises Natural Armor class by 2 points. 1 Mp increased defenses

Blink
Illusion Shadow 0/ Gen 1
Duration: 10 minutes
By distorting the the rays of light that reflect off the target, the caster may give a +5 bonus to Hide checks for 10 minutes.  Most effective on small targets. 1 Mp duration

Level 1 Black Magic
Fire
Evoke Fire 0/ Gen 1
Range: 30 ft.
This spell causes the air to combust, dealing 1d6 points of Fire damage to any target in 30 feet. Also causes people to run around comically with their butts on fire. (may cause sadistic tendencies and fetishes to be revealed to the light.  Do not cast around open containers of oil.)1 Mp range

Sleep
Charm Monstrous Humanoid 0/Gen 1
Area of effect: 10 ft.
Duration: 1 minute
A useful spell used to evade all those annoying "monstrous" races out there, this spell indoses a sudden flood on melotune, however, this won't last long at all, but hopefully, you're making your escape by the time the monster wakes up.

Bolt
Evoke Lightning 0/ Gen 1
Range 30 ft.
Much like fire, but more useful on those days when the fish absolutely refuse to bite.  1d6 lightning damage. 1 Mp range

Focus
Hex Metal 1/ Gen 0
Range: touch
Duration: 1 minute
This spell bestows a -4 AC penalty to the target vs. slashing weapons.  You DO have slashing weapons, right? 1 mp Increased penalty.

Level 2 White Magic
Nullify Bolt
Abjure Lightning 2/ Gen 2
Area of Effect: 10 ft., Centered on caster.
Duration: 1 minute
A Barrier that reduces all Lightning attacks by 10 is summoned.  This Barrier discerns between friend and foe, and will affect up to 3 creatures within 10 ft. of the caster, chosen by the caster.

Silence
Illusion Void 3/ Gen 1
Range: Touch
Duration: 10 minutes
The touched target suddenly becomes mute. The target may make a Will save to resist, which any caster without the Silent Spell feat will defintly want to succed at.  Also provides a +20 to Move silently checks. 3 mp Illusion.

Invisiblity
Illusion Shadow 3/ Gen 1
Range: Touch
Duration: 10 minutes
Act out all your dreams of Invisibility!  Add a +20 to Hide checks! 3 mp Illusion.

Lamp
Heal Life 3/ Gen 1
Range: 30 ft.
You can remove magical blindness or deafness.

Level 2 Black Magic
Ice
Evoke Ice 2/ Gen 1
2d6 ice damage,  30 ft. range. bah.

Steel
Infuse Force 3/ Gen 1
Range: Touch
Duration: 10 minutes
This spell increases the power of weapons and natural attacks.  All weapons, claws, fangs, fists, and feet gain a +3 enhancement to damage and attacks. If your warrior friends still don't respect you after this, tell them to hit the "suana," then cast Hell's Oven, ah, I mean Deadly Displacement^_^

Fog
Create Mist 0/ Gen 4
Area of effect: 20 ft.
Range: 30 ft.
Duration: 10 minutes
Summon a heavy fog cloud to confuse your enemies.

Slow
Drain Time 4/ Gen 0
Range: Touch
Duration: 1 Minute
This spell annoys your enemies like a bucket of ticks, as their full round attack action produces 1 less attack.

I'll post more magic levels when I get the time.


----------



## Blue mage for hire2 (May 7, 2004)

how do I delete messages?


----------



## Blue mage for hire2 (May 7, 2004)

oh yeah, the total MP cost of the spells above per "magic level" are: 
Level 1 spells: total of 1 MP
Level 2 Spells: total 4 MP.

Level 3: total MP of average spell is 6 MP
Level 3 White Magic
Cure 2
Heal Life 5/ Gen 1
Total MP: 6
Range: 30 ft.
A more powerful version of cure, this spell heals 6d6 points of damage to any living creature within 30 ft. 1 MP range

Heal
Heal Life 1/ Gen 4
Total MP: 6
Area: 30 ft. burst
A useful spell for large armies, this heals 12 target creatures within 30 ft. of the caster for 2d6 damage.  3 Mp area, 2 MP discerning.

Dia 2
Evoke Life 4/ Gen 2
Total MP: 6
Range: 30 ft.
Area: 10 ft. burst
For use against the most foul hives of undead monsters.  Releases a powerful shaft of positive energy that deals 5d6 points of Life damage.  

Nullify Fire
Abjure Fire 4/ Gen2
Area: 20 ft. Burst
All in 20 feet gain Fire resistance 20.  Not to be use if mages have no alternative to Evoke Fire spells for any dangerous enemies for might benefit from the spell, too.

Level 3 Black Magic
Focus 2
Hex Nature 4/ Gen 2
Range 30 ft.
Area 10 ft.
All with the area of effect take a -5 penalty to armor class vs. physical attacks.

Bind
Move Death 4/ Gen 2
Range: 30 ft.
Duration: 10 minutes
This spell reduces all but the fastest creatures to 10 ft. base speed.  The targets speed drops by 60 ft., to a minium of 10 feet, for 10 minutes.

Bolt 2
Evoke Lightning 4/ Gen 2
Range: 30 ft.
Area: 10 ft.
Rain destruction from the sky! (or from a dimensional portal connected to the Lightning Elemental plane if your indoors.)  This burst of Electricity deals 5d6 points of Lightning damage to all in the Area of effect.

Fire 2
Evoke Fire 4/ Gen 2
see Bolt 2, I'm lazy.

Level 4 White Magic
Vox
Dispel Magic 9/ Gen 1
Total MP: 10
Range: 30 ft.
Anyone who casts this spell from a spellbook makes a Dispel Magic check as if s/he had 9 ranks in dispel magic.  This spell "knows" Evoke Death, and all the Illusion lists of the positive and negative elements. Most commonly used to undo magical silence and Illusions. 9 mp dispelling power, 1 Mp range.

Fear
Charm Humanoid 0/ Charm Vermin 2/ Charm Magical Beast 2/ Charm Monstrous Humanoid 2/ Gen 4
Total MP: 10
Area: 30 ft.
Duration: 1 minute
The caster raises his/her arms, and exudes a powerful aura of dread.  This spell was used to combat the enemies of humanity, but it has some partial affect on humans, too.  Vermin, Beasts, and Monstrous Humanoids are Frightened if they fail their Will saves, while Humanoids are merely Shaken.  This spell affects up to ten creatures.
1 MP Discerning, 3 MP Area.

Nullify Ice
Abjure Ice 6/ Gen 4
Total MP: 10
Area: 30 ft.
Duration: 1 minute
Grants 10 Ice resistance and +6 on saving throws vs. Ice effects. to 10 creatures within 30 ft. of the caster. 1 Mp discerning, 3 MP area.

Esuna
Heal Life 10/ Gen 0
Range: Touch
Negates Poison, Disease, Exhaustion, Paralysis, make eight points of food and drink safe to consume, cure Blindness or Deafness, one Negative level, and/or 5 points of temporary ability damage with a gentle touch.

Level 4 Black Magic
Sleep 2
Charm Monstrous Humanoid 2/ Charm Vermin 2/ Charm Magical Beast 2/ Charm Giant 2/ Gen 2
Total MP: 10
Area: 20 ft.
Duration: 1 minute.
Puts most monsters into a deep slumber.

Ice 2
Evoke Ice 7/ Gen 3
Range: 30 ft.
Area: 20 ft.
8d6 points of Ice damage in a great big area.

Haste
Infuse Time 5/ Move Fire 2/ Gen 3
Duration: One Hour
Get more done in the hour!  This spell grants the target one extra standard action and + 20 ft. movement each round for 600 rounds.  Character can do 90 minutes of work in 60 minutes. 3 mp duration.

Muddle
Charm Monstrous Humanoid 3/ Charm Abberation 3/ Gen 4
Total MP: 10 
Area: 40 ft., centered on caster.
All monsters in the area start to act funny. 6 MP subtle charm (twice), 0 mp confuse, 4 MP area.

And with that, I'm going to sleep!


----------



## Blue mage for hire2 (May 8, 2004)

Level 5 White Magic
Cure 3
Heal Life 10/ Gen 2
Total MP: 12
Range: 150 ft.
A Healing spell invented by Ancient Dragons, this Heals 11d6 points of damage to one living creature within 150 ft. 2 MP range

Life
Heal Life 11/ Gen 1
Range: 30 ft.
Brings the recently dead back to life and raises their Hit points to 0+2d6.  useless if the creature died more than a day ago.

Dia 3
Evoke Life 8/Gen 3
Area: 20 ft.
Range: 30 ft.
Deals 9d6 points of damage to all undead in a 20 ft. burst, which can be any where within 30 ft.  2 MP area, 1 MP range.

Heal 2
Heal Life 5/ Gen 7
Area: 50 ft.
Heals 6d6 points of damage to 24 living creatures in 50 ft. 2 Mp discerning, 5 Mp area.

Level 5 Black Magic
Fire 3
Evoke Fire 10/ Gen 2
Total MP: 12
Range: 30 ft.
Area: 10 ft.
11d6 points of Fire damage in the area of effect.

Bane (Poison in FFO)
Evoke Death 9/ Gen 3
Total MP: 12
Range 30 ft.
Area: 20 ft.
Duration
This spell infects living creatures in area of effect with Demon Fever (Fort DC 18, 1d6 Temporary Con. damage, if failed the first save roll another DC 18 or take 1 point permanent Constitution damage, normally 1 day incubation, but not with this spell) and are Fatiqued.  Also spoils eight pounds of food and drink in the area.  5 mp infection, 2 Mp fatigue, 2 Mp putrify food, 1 mp range, 2 mp area.

Slow 2
Drain Time 5/ Move Death 1/ Gen 6
Range: 30 ft.
Area: 30 ft.
Duration: 1 hour
12 creatures in the area of effect move at -20 their usual base speed and can only take one partial action per round for 10 minutes.  3 mp area, 1 MP range, 1 mp discerning, 1 MP duration.

Warp
Move Space 10/ Gen 2
Area 10 ft.
This Spell teleports 12 chosen creatures in the area of effect to anywhere in 100 miles with no chance of a mishap.  Fight heroically to the death? Screw that! 2 Mp Precise, 1 Mp area, 1 Mp discerning.

Level 6 White Magic
Shield 2
Abjure Nature 11/Gen 4
Total MP: 15
Area: 30 ft.
Duration: 1 minute
Grants +8 AC vs. Physical attacks to 15 creatures in 30 square feet. 1 Mp discerning, 3 Mp area

Invisibility 2
Illusion Shadow 3/ Illusion Void 3/ Gen 9
Area: 50 ft.
Duration: 10 minutes
Grants +20 to Hide and Move Silently checks to 45 creatures in 50 square feet, great for your Ninja Death squad! ...Or just the mob of defenseless refugees hiding from today's orcish invasion, you good-aligned pansy. 3 MP discerning, 6 MP area, 1 mp duration


Warp 2
Move Space 13/ Gen 2
Area 10 ft.
15 creatures in the area of effect, chosen by the caster are teleported anywhere in the world (but not the multiverse) in an instant with certainty.

Stona
Transform Life 12/ Gen 3
Use this spell to turn the target either: into a living creaute with CR 4 or less, or Animate an object.  This is usually used in conjunction, as it was designed to undo petrification and other curses.

Level 6 Black Magic
Bolt 3
Evoke Lightning 13/ Gen 2
Range: 30 ft.
Area: 10 ft.
Deals 14d6 points of Lightning damage in the area of effect. 1 Mp range, 1 Mp area

Stun
Move Death 6/ Evoke Death 7/Gen 2
Range: 30 ft.
Duration: 10 minutes
This spell both Paralyzes and cannot be moved from its current position at all.  If the creature suceeds its save vs. Paralysis, it may continue to take actions and defend itself.

Quake
Transform Force 1/ Transform Air 3/ Gen 11
Total MP: 15
Range: 150 ft. Line
Area: 70 ft.
Duration: 10 Minutes
This spell affects the earth (or inanimate objects, or any creatures that want to be turned in to air) in a 150 ft. in the direction the caster chooses.  It transfroms the ground into air, creating a 70 ft. drop. _(I haven't researched how to do this exactly.)_ Everything that ground was holding up usually falls to its death (or really big boo-boo's.)

Reaper
Evoke Death 14/ Gen
Range 30 ft.
Deals 15d6 points of death damage.


----------



## Blue mage for hire2 (May 10, 2004)

This is it!  The last of my little escapade!

Level 7 White Magic
Cure 4
Heal Life 16/ Gen 1
Total MP: 17
Range: 30 ft.
Heals 17d6 Hit points.

Dia 4
Evoke Life 15/ Gen 2
Area: 20 ft. burst, centered on caster
A blinding shaft of light deals 16d6 damage to undead.

Nullify Black Magic
Abjure Death 15/ Gen 2
Range: 30 ft.
Area: 10 ft.
Duration: 1 minute
This enchantment adds a +13 bonus to saving throws vs. Death effects.

Heal 3
Heal Life 9/ Gen 8
Range 30 ft. (2 cones)
This spell heals 10d6 points of damage to the caster and 34 living creatures in two thirty-foot cones (facing in the direction disgnated by the caster.) 3 MP short cone, 3 MP short cone, 2 MP discerning.

Level 7 Black Magic
Break
Transform Death 2/ Transform Earth 2/ Gen 13
Total MP: 17
Range: 30 ft.
Duration: one day
You turn one creature to a lifeless, stone statue (roughly 50-100 gp) for one day.  The saving throw DC to resist this is 4 points higher than usual, and the Dispel DC is 8 points higher.  You can't learn this spell without the Intense spell metamagic feat.  1 MP range, 8 MP duration, 4 MP intensifying.

Blind
Evoke Death 3/ Gen 15
Range: 30 ft.
Duration: one hour
This spell blinds the target for an hour at +10 Saving throw DC and +20 Dispel DC.  Need Intense Spell for this.  1 MP range, 3 Mp duration, 10 MP intensifying.

Saber
Infuse Force 14/ Infuse Space 2/ Gen 1
Range: touch
Duration: 10 minutes
By touching a weapon, it gains a +8 enchancement and double its critical threat range for 10 minutes.

Ice 3
Evoke Ice 10/ Gen 7
Range: 150 ft. Cone
Duration: 10 minutes
All in the area of effect must make Reflex saves to avoid being frozen.  Up to gargantuan Objects will lose 15 hardness and up to large creatures will be encased in ice.  Also does 3d6 points of damage.

Level 8 White Magic
Holy
Evoke Good 18/ Gen 2
Range 30 ft.
Area: 10 ft.
Deals 19d6 damage to creatures with the Evil sub type, and half that much to creatures without either a Good or Evil sub type.  This spell is Save based (as are all those above).

Nullify Elements
Abjure Force 15/ Gen 5
Range: 30 ft. Line
Duration: One hour
This spell grants Immunity to all energy types to every one in the area of effect.

Dispel, Potent
Dispel Magic 18/ Gen 2
Range: 30 ft.
Duration: 10 minutes
This spell is useful for dispeling any Infuse spell or Abjure Spell, except Abjure Space, Time, Void, Good, Evil, Chaos, Law, Balance, any Creature but Humanoid, or Infuse Space, Lava, Sound, Nature, any alignment and Acid.
1 Mp duration, 1 Mp range

Life 2
Heal Life 19/Gen 1
Range: 30 ft.
This Spell brings the dead back to Life (if they died in the past day) and Heals 11d6 damage.

Level 8 Black Magic
Stop
Drain Time 15/ Gen 5
Range: 150 ft.
Area: 30 ft. radius
Duration: 1 minute
All in the area of effect are frozen in time. 2 mp range 3 mp area

Banish
Create Space 1/ Create Metal 2/ Create Void 1/ Evoke Air 5/ Gen 8
Range: 150 ft. Line
Area: 20 (pocket space)
Duration: one hour
A violent wind pulls up to Huge creatures into a black hole to a demiplane the first round, sparing 20 creatures chosen by the caster.  Then, a metal wall incloses the exits to the demiplane and the creatures inside suffocate to death if they can't destroy the wall. 1 mp demiplane, 3 mp range, 1 mp vaccum space, 2 mp metallic wall, 5 mp major side effect, 2 mp area. 1 mp discerning, 3 mp duration.

Flare
Evoke Fire 9/ Evoke Light 8/ Gen 3
Range: 30 ft.
Area: 20 ft.
Does 7d6 points of Fire damage, flamable objects that need to be coaxed (living creature,etc.) catch fire, and does 9d6 points of Light Damage.

Doom
Evoke Shadow 5/ Evoke Death 12/ Gen 3
Range: 30 ft. Cone
Duration: 1 minute
Deals 13d6 points of Death damage, and extinguishes magical light sources.
3 Mp range


----------



## Phaedrus (May 10, 2004)

1st level Mage's spells:

Armor Boost
Abjure Nature 1
+2 Enhancement bonus to AC for 1 minute

Toughness
Abjure Nature 1
DR1 vs all physical attacks for 1 minute

Void Touch
Evoke Void 1
Touch, duration 1 minute, attack based (no save), 2d6 damage. With a 1 minute duration can put on weapon and wait for the right moment to strike. Most common use will be to enchant the Fighter's sword as combat begins, then cast again (perhaps) on crossbow bolts for my own attacks.

Hide
Illusion Shadow 1
+20 on Hide checks for 1 minute

Quick Boost
Move Fire 1
+20 speed for 1 minute
_OR_
Move Fire 0/Gen 1
+10 speed for 10 minutes


----------



## Verequus (May 10, 2004)

To all, who post spells:

Please include in your spell listing also the detailed costs, like in the first examples. Not only errors can be easily discovered or even a better option can be hinted, but also everyone who wants to modify the spell doesn't have to decode the spells first - and that's a major hassle, if something in the spell description is unclear. Really, I had this dubious amusement before, so spare others, even if only one spell list with General enhancements is used. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lord_banus (May 13, 2004)

I have managed to build a small database application to track spells that some may be interrested in. It provides entry,editing,deleting, searching and output to html. Even fits on a floppy. 

Attached is a screen shot.


----------



## Verequus (May 13, 2004)

Could you send it to therulemaster (at) gmx.de, please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Phaedrus (May 14, 2004)

If you would, I'd like a copy of it also:  bnjmills (at) swbell . net

Thanks!


----------



## mbgrove (May 14, 2004)

*Oops....*

Drat...  wrong list.  ::wry smile::


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 29, 2005)

Does this application still exist? I'd love a copy of it if annyone has it.  please send to 
anything a t detroitwriter.com


----------



## genshou (Sep 30, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Does this application still exist? I'd love a copy of it if annyone has it.  please send to
> anything a t detroitwriter.com



Ditto.

timothycampbell (a t) mail (d o t) boisestate (d o t) edu


----------



## osarusan (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey guys, I know some of you have seen this (Kavyk especially   ), but if you haven't there is a wiki set up for making EOM spells. If everyone who makes spells can contribute them to here, it'd be awesome.

http://www.arcanearcade.com/wiki/index.php

I'm gonna reward my PCs with extra XP if they add to the database. ;-)



Edit: After reading a lot of other posts, I see almost everyone knows of this site.  Hopefully it'll keep growing. I'd love to see the list of Core spells expand too!


----------



## Micco (Oct 26, 2005)

*My and my Shadow*

I'm trying to create a set of Shadow Workings for my mage. Here is my first attempt. It is named after the mythical companion each person has in German folklore...believed to be derived from beliefs about our shadows.

Jüdel
Transform Shadow 1/Transform Energy 1/ Gen 1
Total MP: 3
Duration: Ten minutes
You assume the form of your shadow, which happens to look a lot like you, but flat and dark and featureless. You can slither along surfaces at your normal movement rate. Costs: 1 MP different element, 1 MP creature to energy, 1 MP Duration.


I'm not sure I paid enough for the transforms, but I can't find any other cost to pay. Also, can I move? There is no Move Shadow...so do creatures transformed in energy move? If not, how would you construct such a spell?

I'd be very interested to see some creative shadow-focused spells from you experts if you've got the urge! 

~Ciao


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 26, 2005)

The spell you created there can't really work. The way you statted it, it would basically turn you into a self-aware patch of darkness, but since you're just shadow (and not some sort of shadow creature), you'd be unable to move or take non-mental actions, and someone turning on the lights would injure or kill you.

The problem with your version is that, as you said, you didn't really pick any specific enhancements. When you create a spell, it is certainly feasible (if your GM lets you) to just use the appropriate spell lists and pay whatever the GM decides is a reasonable MP cost, but you should look to the existing enhancements as a guideline.

To accomplish what I think you want, you'd want to use Transform Elemental 4/Transform Shadow 1/Gen 1 to turn into an elemental (using the 'Strong Defenses' and 'Different Element' enhancements). You'd be a shadow elemental, sort of like a fire elemental, only with a different element. You would keep most of the same stats as your normal race, but you'd gain elemental immunities, and probably some sort of ability to move through shadows easily.

Since there isn't really a core rules example of a shadow elemental, you'd need to wing it a bit. Basically, though, with this form you'd be much sneakier (you can hide in shadows, and perhaps even slip through cracks in walls), and that should require at least 6 MP or so. If you actually wanted ability scores and hit dice like an elemental, you'd need to also choose the 'strong creature' enhancement, which could get costly.

Does that make more sense?


----------



## Micco (Oct 27, 2005)

Perfect! It makes perfect sense. That's exactly what I was thinking of when I tried the spell the first time. I knew it couldn't be right because it seemed so cheap.   So..

*Jüdel*
Transform Shadow 1/Transform Elemental 4/ Move Nature 1 / Gen 1
Total MP: 7
Duration: Ten minutes
You assume the form of your shadow, which happens to look a lot like you, but flat and dark and featureless. You can slither along surfaces at your normal movement rate totally without sound. Being flat, it is possible to fit through very thin spaces ( one dimension >0.1mm, the other must be 2.5 feet.) As long as the area is not uniformly lit, you can Hide in Plain Sight. You also get a +10 bonus to your Hide skill in areas of darkness. You can only cast spells that require somatic components as you cannot make any sound or effect the material world. You have the elemental resistances and vulnerabilities of the element of Shadow.

Costs: Transform Elemental 4/Transform Shadow 1/Move Nature 1/Gen 1

Hmm...do you think it is reasonable that the spell would allow the shadow to move across any solid surface (up walls, along the ceiling, etc.) or should we buy another enhancement to account for that ability?

Thanks RW. Just what I needed to understand that. Since I'm pulling my GM into this (as opposed to the other way around) I want to make sure the costs are all very reasonable.

Second Shadow Spell:

*Shadow Boxing*
Evoke Shadow 4/Gen 3
Total MP: 7
Range: Touch (generally a circle around the caster)
Duration: One minute
Area: 20-ft. radius circle
Up to seven creatures (of your choice) within the area of effect at the time of casting have their shadows suddenly standup and begin attacking them. The shadows can be seen attacking with whatever weapons the owners have in their hands, or spells if they are casting at the time the spell goes off. Each round, make a ranged touch attack against each creature in the area of effect (this represents the shadows attacking their owners). Creatures struck take 1d6 points of shadow damage. This effect continues for the remainder of the duration regardless the location of the targets (it is hard to shake your shadow.) This effect can be negated using the Luminesence enhancement of the Create Light spell list or the Perfect Darkness enhancement of the Create Shadow spell list. Shadows require both light and darkness, after all.
Costs: 4 MP enduring damage, 2 MP area, 1 MP discerning.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 27, 2005)

Glad I could help. However, I think the +20 bonus to Hide is far too much. Compare it to bonuses that could be granted by Infuse Air, which are much lower for that MP cost.

However, I think the form you've described would be an excellent way to grant the Hide in Plain Sight ability. Make it so that as long as the area is not uniformly lit, you can hide in plain sight, and maybe a +10 bonus in areas of darkness. People can still notice you, because a shadow moving across a wall is pretty unusual, but you've got a nice power for sneaking. Also, you'd want to make it clear whether, as a shadow, you can attack, or talk, or cast spells. I'd be inclined to say that, in order to gain the significant bonus of slipping through cracks, you should restrict yourself from being able to attack or speak, so your spells would have to be silent. Sound good?

To let the new form climb walls, I'd recommend that you require Move Nature. A big problem with balancing Transform was that it could supersede a lot of other spell lists because creatures often have abilities that you want to get. For the sake of balance, I'd say you need Move Nature.



> *Shadow Boxing*
> Evoke Shadow 4/Gen 3
> Total MP: 7
> Range: Touch (generally a circle around the caster)
> ...




This is an interesting twist on how attack spells normally go. If I understand this right, every enemy within 20 ft. when you cast this (or, to be specific, up to 7 creatures within 20 ft. of the point you touch) have their shadows animated to attack them. And thereafter for one minute, you make a ranged touch attack against each of those creatures, and deal 1d6 damage if successful.

It's a little strange, because _you're_ not the one firing a ranged touch attack; it's their ghosts. So if there's cover between the two of you, do you get a penalty to your attack? I mean, the rules allow it, but it's something I hadn't thought about. Nifty.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't have EoMR, and I'm awaiting EoM:ME to come in the mail... 

Is there a fairly straightforward way to convert EoMR spells to EoM:ME spells?  Or do you have to reverse engineer them and start from scratch?  Seeing all these neat spells makes me wonder.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 27, 2005)

In EOM-R, spell effects cost MP.

In EOM:ME, spell effects increase the level of the spell, and the spell's level determines the spellcasting DC.

The MP cost in EOM-R and the level cost in EOM:ME are usually equivalent, though some costs were changed to account for the fact that in EOM:ME you can theoretically cast spells an unlimited number of times. Healing, for one, was raised in cost.

In EOM-R, there are individual spell object types: e.g., Transform Force, Transform Shadow, etc. In EOM:ME, there are just the action types: e.g., Transform. So basically the process of converting EOM-R spells to EOM:ME spells would be to strip out the object types, and convert the MP cost to a spell level.

That's not completely how it goes, since other things were streamlined, and a few spell effects were consolidated or shifted around. But it's a good baseline.


----------



## Borlon (Oct 27, 2005)

There are some guidelines, aren't there, for converting PHB spells to the EOM basis?  Something about doubling the spell level and adding 1.  I imagine that some spells that are powerful for their level might be a bit stronger- they might be treated as a level higher.

I also have the impression that converting spells in this way fixes any level dependent features at or near the minimum caster level.  In other words, if you want to convert a _fireball_ you should be able to get a 5d6 20 foot radius burst of fire as a 7th level spell.

I'm just guessing here, but I bet you used some PHB spells as benchmarks to your system.  Am I close?

BTW, I'm curious as to why you allowed unlimited lower level spells.  Here's one mechanic:  Suppose each time you cast a spell successfully on a given day you got a cumulative -1 to caster level checks (a "success penalty") that went away as soon as you failed a roll.  Failed rolls would still cause -1 to subsequent rolls (a "failure penalty"). Failure penalties last until you have a chance to rest. You could choose, when casting an important spell, to reset the success penalty to zero, but after the spell is cast your failure penalty increases by 1.

This method would let you cast lots of easy spells, especially if you cast them consecutively, but would not allow you to do it indefinitely.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 27, 2005)

I believe the doubling and adding one technique is how to convert spells according to the unearthed arcana spell point system.  The system works well with EOM.  I recommend my players convert the spell, but for me and npcs, its the easiest way to go .


----------



## Micco (Oct 27, 2005)

Judel Spell:


> Glad I could help. However, I think the +20 bonus to Hide is far too much. Compare it to bonuses that could be granted by Infuse Air, which are much lower for that MP cost.
> 
> However, I think the form you've described would be an excellent way to grant the Hide in Plain Sight ability. Make it so that as long as the area is not uniformly lit, you can hide in plain sight, and maybe a +10 bonus in areas of darkness. People can still notice you, because a shadow moving across a wall is pretty unusual, but you've got a nice power for sneaking. Also, you'd want to make it clear whether, as a shadow, you can attack, or talk, or cast spells. I'd be inclined to say that, in order to gain the significant bonus of slipping through cracks, you should restrict yourself from being able to attack or speak, so your spells would have to be silent. Sound good?



Yep. I agree. I was using the Illusion Shadow Average effect as a benchmark, which I thought was a +20 to hide (basically invisibility in areas of shadow.) But I think the Illusion Shadow Simple effect (+10 to hide) is much more reasonable.


> To let the new form climb walls, I'd recommend that you require Move Nature. A big problem with balancing Transform was that it could supersede a lot of other spell lists because creatures often have abilities that you want to get. For the sake of balance, I'd say you need Move Nature.



Yeah...I thought a free move up vertical surfaces was too much for all the other powers it gives. I just wasn't sure which Move list I should use. Nature it is. 

I never even considered letting the target cast spells at all. It can make no sounds and cannont move objects or affect the material world. I guess you could cast a somatic only spell and deliver touch attacks. Maybe even a bonus to Shadow friendly spell lists and a prohibition on Light friendly spell lists.

Shadow Boxing Spell:


> This is an interesting twist on how attack spells normally go. If I understand this right, every enemy within 20 ft. when you cast this (or, to be specific, up to 7 creatures within 20 ft. of the point you touch) have their shadows animated to attack them. And thereafter for one minute, you make a ranged touch attack against each of those creatures, and deal 1d6 damage if successful.



Correct. Just a different execution / flavor of the same damage. It didn't seem near as interesting to me to be shooting out rays of darkness or some such. Much creepier if people's shadows suddenly pop up and start attacking them! That's what I love about EoM (nice job, btw).


> It's a little strange, because you're not the one firing a ranged touch attack; it's their ghosts. So if there's cover between the two of you, do you get a penalty to your attack? I mean, the rules allow it, but it's something I hadn't thought about. Nifty.



Yeah...it get's a little more power because line of sight/range doesn't effect it after the initial casting. I'm imagining this is the "sticky" version of Discerning, not the persistant area version. It is balanced, I think, by the limitation that uniform levels of light (and I would say darkness too...shadows don't exist in perfect darkness after all) completely negate the spell. I thougt about making it a save, but it lost a lot of flavor since it was a person's save the resisted the attacks, not their defense. 

Think that is balanced enough? It would be much simpler to track if the touch attack was always the same after the initial casting. Of course, it could be abused if you cast it and then skipped forward in time 1 minute.

Edited versions in last post to make changes recommended.


----------



## genshou (Oct 29, 2005)

_Shadow boxing_ looks fine to me.  I'd say that since it has the Discerning enhancement, I'd let the attacking shadows ignore cover, but I have a question for you, *RangerWickett*.  The Discerning enhancement (as used in this spell) allows a "sticky" spell that sticks with the target(s) even if they leave the AoE.  What if the spell requires an attack roll?


----------

